# Can Dogs Eat Parsley?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got some extra parsley that I have no use for and I was wondering if it would be ok to throw into Chance's food?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and if so can it be fed cooked or raw?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Parsley is just fine either raw or cooked. If fed raw I would chop it up because otherwise it will just pass right through.

Another option is to make dog treats, I've seen several recipes online for "breath" treats for dogs that include parsley in the ingredients.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

We feed it all the time.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Alright thanks.







I'll add some to Chance's meal tonight and if he likes it I'll consider getting some more for treats/to add as another ingredient to his meals to give more variety.


----------

